# Conditioning a dog using a Carpet Mill



## James Downey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th0VdgmF2W0

Here's a little Video of me conditioning my female Addie on a Carpet Mill. Dude, I love the Mill. and Addie begs to run on it.

Thanks Chris Kutelis for turning me onto the Mill.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Very nice James! - what a great conditioning tool. I'd love to have one of those. Very nice dog, too.


----------



## Melissa Thom

That looks really nice. I love the wagging tail throughout. ^.^ 

I've often pondered building a mini carpet mill or slat mill for mine


----------



## James Downey

It was a great purchase, especially if you live somewhere where it gets so cold and nasty outside that you cannot play ball. Here in MI, I think that it's not a must but it sure makes life easier, being able to wear the dogs out.

I thought about building one, but I do not have the ability to build one. It requires some pretty spot on specs. I got mine at grandcarpetmill.com


----------



## Kelly Godwin

Very nice, James! Nice dog, too!


----------



## Leslie Patterson

That is cool!


----------



## susan tuck

Wow, VERY cool! :smile:


----------



## Brian Anderson

Carpet mills are great conditioning tools. I have had one for years. These days I keep it stashed out in the shop. I have a couple pitbulls and pitbulls and carpet mills do not go together these days. I have a kitty mill too but don't use it anymore for the same reason. Looks good brother!


----------



## Thomas Barrera

where did you get the Carpet Mill


----------



## chad paquin

I have a colby mill. Got it from a friend that got it off ctaigs list. Best thing I ever got for my dog. I use it all year but more in the winter. In nice weather i use it with drag wght. Run then walk then drag. Works great. I will post a vid soon. I mix it up. Some time run trot. Some timee just trot. Never want the dog to do the same thing to many times.
Nice vid . Dog works it well.


----------



## James Downey

Thomas Barrera said:


> where did you get the Carpet Mill


 
GrandCarpetMill.com


Chris Kutelis turned me onto them. I did some research. They seem to be considerably cheaper for the same if not better quality than a lot of other mill makers.


----------



## susan tuck

Those would be really good to keep a dogs in condition in very hot climates too. 

Someone once gave me a really old treadmill for people, it was from before the electic ones, so it was very similar to the one you have, just a large belt like thing basically. The problem I found was that it was really hard to turn, I couldn't figure out a way to get the dog to walk on it, hard enough to make it turn, so I dumped it. But I was young and even dumber than I am today. I wish I had that contraption now, I bet I could figure out a way to make that thing work for dogs.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Hi Guys,

Here are a couple videos of our treadmills. We live just north of Phoenix so it does get hot here..
The treadmills have been awesome for conditioning our rottweilers all year-round..

Video # 1 is our female Leyna vom Schwaiger Wappen on our Dogtrotter 'Brute' Slatmill. The treadmill is completely 'dog-powered'.. There is a hydraulic brake for safety as well.
http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/6kZL0b0TegQ

Video #2 is our other female Vaika vom Herrenholz on our electric treadmill, 'The Monster'. This mill is a beast, very heavy & the speed is adjustable from a sprint to a walk/jog.. 1 HP DC motor, extremely heavy duty. It was custom built by a horse treadmill company. Bought it from my good friend, Nathaniel. Thx!
http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhee#p/u/13/rKs2hGJuF_Y

#3 is Leyna on the electric 'Monster'
http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhee#p/u/12/nFlt_veH7Jo

We now rotate the dogs workouts between the slatmill, electric, weight pulling sled & swimming.. A tired dog is a good dog.. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Scott Williams

Did you get the monster from Nathaniel Roque in Ca? I remember seeing one like that at his place. That IS a monster!


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Scott Williams said:


> Did you get the monster from Nathaniel Roque in Ca? I remember seeing one like that at his place. That IS a monster!


Yes Scott.. It is Nathaniel's old treadmill.. It is a MONSTER, took 5-6 men to move..
Great piece of equipment..


----------



## Jessica Kromer

I have been using an e-mill for years for conditioning. It is a normal "people" type, but it is gym quality and is used by us and the kids as well. Sits in the garage and is adjustable to 1/10 mph increments up to 10 mph and tilts on an incline up to two feet high. I like that I can actually set the speed and incline and record it more reliably than one that is controlled by the dog.

Hav does 6 mph for 3-5 miles with an incline of 8 inches in the front every morning (I get to have a cup of coffee and put on my make-up \\/ ) and and extra 3 at night while the kids and their dad do the cross fit stuff. Don't get me wrong, we do "outside" stuff also, and often substitute the runs for a bike ride, but when it is raining or super hot, or I have a busy day, it is a God sent gift to get his exercise in that way. And setting it at full incline at an easy walk is a GREAT work out! Like hiking up a hill!

But I like the idea of the carpet mill for the sprints. Hard to do that safely on the e-mill. I might need to find room for one of those...


----------



## Joby Becker

Jessica Kromer said:


> I have been using an e-mill for years for conditioning. It is a normal "people" type, but it is gym quality and is used by us and the kids as well. Sits in the garage and is adjustable to 1/10 mph increments up to 10 mph and tilts on an incline up to two feet high. I like that I can actually set the speed and incline and record it more reliably than one that is controlled by the dog.
> 
> Hav does 6 mph for 3-5 miles with an incline of 8 inches in the front every morning (I get to have a cup of coffee and put on my make-up \\/ ) and and extra 3 at night while the kids and their dad do the cross fit stuff. Don't get me wrong, we do "outside" stuff also, and often substitute the runs for a bike ride, but when it is raining or super hot, or I have a busy day, it is a God sent gift to get his exercise in that way. And setting it at full incline at an easy walk is a GREAT work out! Like hiking up a hill!
> 
> But I like the idea of the carpet mill for the sprints. Hard to do that safely on the e-mill. I might need to find room for one of those...


I sat shoot some vid.. or take a pic of the dog, and YOU....after the dog is done of course, NOT before


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Ahhh Joby.... You couldn't handle that... :razz:

All the videos are of the dog alone, sorry man. But if you want that, I got that.


----------

